# So kennt man sie (war: Die neue Bescheidenheit)



## dvill (30 April 2005)

Die sogenannten Großen des Gewerbes machen inzwischen auch ganz kleine Geschäfte. Wenn das kein Trend ist, was dann.

Dietmar Vill

Edit: Titel nach neuen Erkenntnissen angepasst.


----------



## Reducal (30 April 2005)

Hui und das Ganze mit versteckten Kosten für den Bieter:


> Wie bei bei Domainverkäufen üblich wird die Domainübertragen per Domain-Vertrag abgewickelt. Dieser kostet 50% des bei dieser Auktion entstandenen Verkaufspreises (jedoch mindestens € 250,-). Der Gesammtpreis des Domainverkaufs ist somit die Summe des Domain-Preises und des Domain-Vertrag-Preises.



@ MD, das verstößt mEn gegen die AGB von eBay - wenn das denen einer meldet, könnte es Ärger geben, da das Gebot an der Tarifstruktur von eBay vorbei verhökert wird.


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ....wenn das denen einer meldet, könnte es Ärger geben, da das Gebot an der Tarifstruktur von eBay vorbei verhökert wird.



Ups, schon passiert


			
				ebay per Mail schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Sie haben eBay Angebote zur Pruefung gemeldet.
> 
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hui und das Ganze mit versteckten Kosten für den Bieter:


Ich hatte das Gerödel nicht gelesen und fand schon bemerkenswert, dass dort zig Domains angeboten werden, um vereinzelt 1-Euro-Verkäufe zu erzielen.

Es ist wie ein "Echtheitszertifikat", wenn im Kleingedruckten noch eine Kostenkeule verborgen ist. Man hätte darauf kommen können, dass noch eine "Feinheit" enthalten war.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (1 Mai 2005)

Hast Du von MD was anderes erwartet ?  

DAY


----------



## News (1 Mai 2005)

[Satiremodus]
Fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine Klausel wie:
Wichtiger Hinweis: Unsere Domain-Angebote enthalten NICHT die Domains selbst, sondern Hilfe und Informationen zu diesen.

(Ähnlichkeiten mit gewissen Formulierungen auf M.D.s Dialerseiten sind nicht ganz zufällig)


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2005)

Es mag auch unwichtig sein, aber Eigentümer der URL ist eine "GmbH u. Co. KG", die Auktion aber eine Privatauktion. Verkauft dort jemand privat Firmeneigentum?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2005)

Wenn ich die Bewertungen des Verkäufers richtig lese, durfte der Käufer bereits vom Kauf zurücktreten und schrieb dafür eine positive Bewertung. Auch eine Lösung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2005)

Zitat: "Sorry, aber bei den Domains sehe ich gar keinen Wert."

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (1 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es mag auch unwichtig sein, aber Eigentümer der URL ist eine "GmbH u. Co. KG", die Auktion aber eine Privatauktion. Verkauft dort jemand privat Firmeneigentum?


Naja, der eBay-Mitgliedsname ist der der Firma und nicht MD. Und selbst wenn MD die Verkäufe macht, dann könnte das ja auch im Auftrag der GmbH sein.
Ander nichts desto trotz gibt es ja womöglich jemanden, den die Verkäufe interessieren - auch wenn nur ein virtueller Wert verscheuert wird, auf den kein Kuckuck zu kleben wäre: GVZ.


----------



## DAY.DE (1 Mai 2005)

MD wird sicher etwas nervös sein wegen der Auktion von Headix die in 2 Stunden bei eBay ausläuft. Wann bekommt man schon 36 Dialerprojekte auf einen Schlag um so einen Preis.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5188778329

DAY


----------



## sascha (2 Mai 2005)

Mir gefällt die Art Geschäfte zu machen. Deshalb hab ich mich auch entschlossen, genauso Geschäfte zu machen:

*Superchance!!! Dieses Forum wird verkauft für 1 Euro!!!* 

Wirklich, nur ein einziger Euro für dieses wunderschöne, gebrauchte, aber gut erhaltene Forum. Sie müssen sich nur bereit erklären, unsere Verkaufsbedingungen zu akzeptieren, die wir wie folgt darstellen:

1. Foren sind eine tolle Sache. Welche Foren gibt es? Schöne und nicht schöne, grüne und blaue.

2. Wofür braucht man Foren? Für großartige Beiträge und als Troll-Gehege.

3. Was passiert, wenn Sie dieses Forum kaufen möchten? Schreiben Sie uns einfach eine Mail und wenn Sie der erste sind, bekommen Sie es für einen einzigen Euro*. 






*Natürlich kommen noch 250.000 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr dazu! Zahlbar in bar und ohne Abzüge und binnen zwei Tagen persönlich. Und wenn wir dann doch nicht wollen sind wir berechtigt, vom Vertrag  zurückzutreten. Sie bekommen dann den Euro zurück - die Bearbeitungsgebühr behalten wir natürlich.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daraus wird dadurch aber keine Privatauktion. 

Inhaber und (auch über den ebay-Namen) Verkäufer ist die GmbH & Co. KG - und die Domains sind integraler Bestandteil der Gesellschaft und ihres "Zwecks" - also nix Privatauktion - volle Gewerblichkeit, mit allen Gewährleistungsrechten und (nebenbei) steuerlichen Auswirkungen ...

Nun ja, wer hätte Anderes erwartet?!


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> MD wird sicher etwas nervös sein



... und wer ist MD?


----------



## sascha (3 Mai 2005)

> ... und wer ist MD?



Kann man wissen, muss man nicht. Insider wissen es. Ansonsten: Keine personenbezogenen Daten im Forum.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Keine personenbezogenen Daten im Forum.


geht per PN, dazu ist aber die Anmeldung notwendig, tut gar nicht weh...

cp


----------

